# Outback Vs. Passport



## WYOCAMPER

I know this is an Outback site, and I don't want to stir up any controversy mentioning SOB, but has anyone heard anything good or bad about the new Keystone Passports? They have a model (Passport 240QS) that is almost identical to the now discontinued Outback 26RS. Passport's 200QS looks a lot like a 23RS. It's interesting that Keystone has discontinued some of the mid-length units in the Outback line and added the Passport line around the same time. Is the Passport line meant to take the place of these discontinued Outbacks?









http://keystone-passport.com/?page=floorplans


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

WYOCAMPER said:


> I know this is an Outback site, and I don't want to stir up any controversy mentioning SOB, but has anyone heard anything good or bad about the new Keystone Passports? They have a model (Passport 240QS) that is almost identical to the now discontinued Outback 26RS. Passport's 200QS looks a lot like a 23RS. It's interesting that Keystone has discontinued some of the mid-length units in the Outback line and added the Passport line around the same time. Is the Passport line meant to take the place of these discontinued Outbacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://keystone-passport.com/?page=floorplans


WYOCAMPER- Looks like the same thing (26RS OB) but different name. Interesting? You may have solved the question of why Keystone discontinued the mid-length OB models!


----------



## mswalt

I may be mistaken, and if I am, please forgive me, but I think the Passport line is a step below the Outback.

Mark


----------



## Nathan

Hmmm, it would be interesting to see how the prices compare. Did they change the content one way or another to put it in a different price bracket? That could explain a lot!


----------



## 'Ohana

mswalt said:


> I may be mistaken, and if I am, please forgive me, but I think the Passport line is a step below the Outback.
> 
> Mark


You are correct Mark,








According to the Keystone Web Site the Outback is in the middle of their mid $ price range column, while the Passport is in the middle of their lower price $ range column









Ed


----------



## TheMillers

I've got to admit the, 240QS model does interest me. It's even lighter than my 21rs and it has the bunk room.
I did notice that all the tanks are smaller capacity (30 instead of 50 for freshwater for example).


----------



## Piecemaker

Forgive me also if I am wrong but when we were on our tt search we did look at the Passport. We found it rare that one dealer would handle both, Passport and Outback, we believe simply so you don't compare. We ask one if they handled the other and got only no as a reply.

We found the Passport to be made lighter. As you said in the tanks is one example. Also under the dinette seats the frame is at that time wood were the Outback RS is aluminum framed.

The Passport outdoor stove is not the same and me doing the cooking could not see myself cooking on a stove that moved. I'm sure there are other differences as well.

Before you make any final decisions check out the Passport and the Outback RS carefully.

Hope this helped.









Brian


----------



## TheMillers

It looks like the passport doesn't have a sink outside either. I do use the Outside sink in the Outback a lot. It's pretty handy when you've got to put the fire out. I might miss the white cabinets of the Outback also.


----------



## WYOCAMPER

Piecemakers said:


> Forgive me also if I am wrong but when we were on our tt search we did look at the Passport. We found it rare that one dealer would handle both, Passport and Outback, we believe simply so you don't compare. We ask one if they handled the other and got only no as a reply.
> 
> We found the Passport to be made lighter. As you said in the tanks is one example. Also under the dinette seats the frame is at that time wood were the Outback RS is aluminum framed.
> 
> The Passport outdoor stove is not the same and me doing the cooking could not see myself cooking on a stove that moved. I'm sure there are other differences as well.
> 
> Before you make any final decisions check out the Passport and the Outback RS carefully.
> 
> Hope this helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Good points, Brian. I have yet to see one in person. For the most part, it does appear that dealers carry one brand or the other. There are however a few that carry both - Lakeshore and Holman are two examples. From our limited amount of research, it seems that the Passports are a little bit less expensive than the Outbacks. As others have stated above there are some differences that probably contribute to the lighter weight. Like you mentioned above (in the dinette, stove, etc) I'm wondering about the differences in overall build quality.


----------



## Y-Guy

Our local dealer and my Outback dealer has dropped the Outbacks







in favor of selling the Passport line. He said in the NW the rear slides don't seem to sell as well as in other parts of the country. Dealers seem to want different RVs in different price points. I think the Outback line may have matured some with the Sydney line and is competing with the Cougar line, thus I can see the Passport line fitting in. Time will tell I suppose.

Biggest difference between the two? Simple, outbackers.com is a great community... passporters.com is a spam site LOL


----------



## Piecemaker

I would look at things for the long haul. How long do you expect to keep it and how are you going to use it.

Some people like Fords some Chevy.

You have to look at the quality that you feel will serve you the best. My DW and I went to show after show and the same with dealers.

We felt the Outback RS was better than the Passport and would last us longer. In turn it would be better for resale.

Brian

PS Ask as much as you want, thats why we're here.
Before you buy you can also ask on this site opions of prices. There is tons of good help here.

And by the Welcome to the site.


----------



## Fanatical1

Y-Guy said:


> Our local dealer and my Outback dealer has dropped the Outbacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in favor of selling the Passport line. He said in the NW the rear slides don't seem to sell as well as in other parts of the country. Dealers seem to want different RVs in different price points. I think the Outback line may have matured some with the Sydney line and is competing with the Cougar line, thus I can see the Passport line fitting in. Time will tell I suppose.
> 
> Biggest difference between the two? Simple, outbackers.com is a great community... passporters.com is a spam site LOL


Our local dealer also dropped the Outback line for the Passport. The Passport line last year replaced the Zepplin line for Keystone 
one of their lower cost, lightweight line of travel trailers.


----------



## whodey

The Passports are a very lightweight trailer. We were looking at the 280BH before we bought our 28RSDS. The 280BH weighed a little less than the Hornet 24RSL we had and it has a slideout. The DW liked the wrap around dinette, plus the outside kitchen in the OB though. The new Passport 240QS is identical to our old Hornet. I think if Keystone had the 290BH when we were looking last year, we might not be Outbackers.







But I am glad with the decision we made. IMO the OB is a better quality trailer. I would compare the Passports to the JayFeather line.

Mike


----------



## Scrib

We have a member here with a Passport, you might send a pm to sdotson.


----------



## wolfwood

Fanatical1 said:


> The Passport line last year replaced the Zepplin line for Keystone......


Let's hope the quality is better......


----------



## prevish gang

I recently started selling RV's part time and we sell the Passports. I didn't expect to like them, but have to say I am impressed. The campstove is nice especially since it pulls out away from the RV. It seems safer in case of fire to me. The quality seems the same, but it is lighter and has a higher carrying capacity. The material they use under the dinette seats is much more sturdy than what is used on the OB and I have noticed several other improvements as well. You know, however that the fact that it is lighter than the OB means that they have probably used lighter materials in several places. The fabrics are just like the OB Havana fabrics too which I love. I think that if I was in the market I would sure consider the Passport. Yes, the white cabinets are missing, but you won't have to worry about the delam problems many have experienced.

Darlene


----------



## WYOCAMPER

prevish gang said:


> I recently started selling RV's part time and we sell the Passports. I didn't expect to like them, but have to say I am impressed. The campstove is nice especially since it pulls out away from the RV. It seems safer in case of fire to me. The quality seems the same, but it is lighter and has a higher carrying capacity. The material they use under the dinette seats is much more sturdy than what is used on the OB and I have noticed several other improvements as well. You know, however that the fact that it is lighter than the OB means that they have probably used lighter materials in several places. The fabrics are just like the OB Havana fabrics too which I love. I think that if I was in the market I would sure consider the Passport. Yes, the white cabinets are missing, but you won't have to worry about the delam problems many have experienced.
> 
> Darlene


Thank you Darlene and everyone for your honest feedback. My local dealer has a couple of the larger models in stock and is expecting some additional ones in soon. I'll take a look at them this weekend and post my findings here.


----------



## egregg57

WYOCAMPER said:


> I know this is an Outback site, and I don't want to stir up any controversy mentioning SOB, but has anyone heard anything good or bad about the new Keystone Passports?
> 
> You won't stir up any trouble here! Were above that sort of junk! Your question is quite welcome!
> 
> They have a model (Passport 240QS) that is almost identical to the now discontinued Outback 26RS. Passport's 200QS looks a lot like a 23RS. It's interesting that Keystone has discontinued some of the mid-length units in the Outback line and added the Passport line around the same time. Is the Passport line meant to take the place of these discontinued Outbacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://keystone-passport.com/?page=floorplans


I have not heard anything about Passports replacing the mid sized Outbacks. Keystone lists them, as others have mentioned in the lower price range. Not to insinuate lower quality or value, they APPEAR to have less of what the Outback had for the comparable floor plan.

Maybe that was Keystone's plan, to shuffle a few floor plans around, make room for others? I would like to see some of the amenities in other Keystone products migrate to the Outback and Sydneys. I have asked thier sales department blatantly before about "Schtuff" and they have been pretty tight lipped. Gave me just enough info to start salivating...

That being said the Passport may fit the needs of a more frugal camper. Who knows!

I think that Keystone is going to continue massaging what has been a very succesful line of campers they have in the Outback and Sydney series. Its all pretty exciting from where I sit!

Eric


----------



## Nathan

One of the trailer lines out there (Starcraft maybe







) was offering wood grain or white cabinets in an otherwise identical trailer. The white cabinet models were significantly heavier. This was attributed to the fact that it is a particleboard under the white plastic which is heavier than standard wood. This may be one thing helping the passports. Of course smaller tanks, lighter stove, etc (as previously mentioned) are also helping.

I usually figure that quality of construction is about the same (most TT's are built in the same general area using the same general procedures). Quality of materials changes, but that is also easy to check (frame size, tank sizes, etc).


----------



## California Jim

wolfwood said:


> The Passport line last year replaced the Zepplin line for Keystone......


Let's hope the quality is better......

[/quote]

Indeed !


----------



## Oregon_Camper

California Jim said:


> The Passport line last year replaced the Zepplin line for Keystone......


Let's hope the quality is better......

[/quote]

Indeed !









[/quote]

... guess they forgot to turn off their propane frig when pulling into the station.


----------



## sdotson

Scrib said:


> We have a member here with a Passport, you might send a pm to sdotson.


Yep I'm a Passport owner. We did not really look at Outbacks so I cannot compare however I can compare the Passport to other TT and I think the Passort is a very good deal. It's an entry level trailer for sure. It does not have all of the fancy options that some have but we have been more than happy with ours. The quality is as good as a trailer can get (there are some things that have come loose and screws that backed out etc) but so far no major mechanical problems.

Hope this helps. if you have specific questions let me know.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Of course we all love our Outbacks, but my vote is anything YOU like and think the quality is up to snuff, then I say get it. This will get your family out of the house...camping....and building lifelong memories.

My kids talk about camping all winter long...sure makes me happy to see them so excited about it.


----------



## prevish gang

One other thing I have recently found out about the passports is that it does have a walk on roof, and it has a dropped frame and according to some of the other salesman tows like a dream. It is more aerodynamic than the OB's are and had less under turbulence because of the frame difference. I am thrilled with the storage options and amenities that they offer for the money. I don't think you have to be a "frugal" camper to appreciate it, but I would call it a "smart" buyer. Why pay more if you don't have to?

Darlene


----------



## camping canuks

Piecemakers said:


> I would look at things for the long haul. How long do you expect to keep it and how are you going to use it.
> 
> Some people like Fords some Chevy.
> 
> You have to look at the quality that you feel will serve you the best. My DW and I went to show after show and the same with dealers.
> 
> We felt the Outback RS was better than the Passport and would last us longer. In turn it would be better for resale.
> 
> Brian
> 
> PS Ask as much as you want, thats why we're here.
> Before you buy you can also ask on this site opions of prices. There is tons of good help here.
> 
> And by the Welcome to the site.


X2 for Brian's comments


----------



## FlashG

If I were in the market for a new lightweight trailer the Heartland "Northtrail" would be at the top of my list.
The Northtrail seems well made and has features the other brands don't have.

But, Since I have a new Duramax I'm leaning toward a new "Lead Sled" fifth wheel. grins


----------

